# Is bush on fire croton frog-safe?



## Ryandean360 (Apr 29, 2016)

I know some crotons can vary in toxicity, and some are a definite no go for frog tanks, but does anybody know anything about this type of croton? Absolutely beautiful and relatively small, and I really hope I can get away with this


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Short answer: 
Yes, they are safe.

Long answer with explanation: 
Some plants, such as Philodendrons, do contain a compound called oxalic acid. In certain circumstances oxalic acid can reduce an animal’s ability to absorb calcium as well as irritate mucus membranes. For this reason, plants high in oxalic acid should not make up a large portion of your animal’s diet and therefore should not be used with animals that eat plants. It is true that some feeder insects may eat a small amount of the plants, and then be consumed by your pet, but these minuscule amounts will not harm your pets. A large percentage of the oxalic acid will be broken down or rendered inert by the feeder insect’s digestive tract. Even then, many foods commonly consumed by We have years of experience to show that many plants that contain such toxins are safe to use with animals, such as dart frogs, that will not eat them directly.


----------



## Ryandean360 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks a bunch josh's frogs! Very informative, couldn't have asked for a better answer.


----------

